# Promotions question?



## dainotti (May 4, 2017)

wondered if someone could help, may be an absolutely dopey question to ask, but when uber guarantees $26 per hour from say 6am -9am, with a 4 trip minimum - is this 4 trips per hour, or 4 trips between 6-9am? 

No doubt a silly question, but trying to get 4 fares during morning rush hour in Atlanta seems a struggle? 

Thanks!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

4 trips for the entire 3 hour block.


----------

